# Opus-X score and more.



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I made the mistake of driving the way that takes me by Tinder box. They had 8 Opux-X left and he said I could have the humi for a contribution of 5 bucks. So I got sucked into the humidorian vortex and walked out with this.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice Pickup!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

nice deal


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

DAMN VORTEX!!!!

The humi looks cool


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet score Bill. Too bad he made you pay for box, but a good deal at $5 bucks. Are those the Reserva d' chateau or double-corona size?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome score on those


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pick up!! That was hard to resist.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice pick up man


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

great looking smokes. One of these days ill purchase an opus X


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Yup - know what you mean Vortex. Gets me all the time.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Find!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Sweet score Bill. Too bad he made you pay for box, but a good deal at $5 bucks. Are those the Reserva d' chateau or double-corona size?


Actually the money for the boxes goes to Casa De Los Ninos. It's a place for abused kids so it's money very well spent. As for the gars they are Reserva d' Chateau. I'm going back tomorrow and picking up 8 of the Double coronas. 15 each. Not too bad a deal.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> Actually the money for the boxes goes to Casa De Los Ninos. It's a place for abused kids so it's money very well spent. As for the gars they are Reserva d' Chateau. I'm going back tomorrow and picking up 8 of the Double coronas. 15 each. Not too bad a deal.


actually thats msrp for the double coronas so thats a great deal


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Their asking 17.97 for the double corona. Still not to bad though. They sell out usually in a day or 2.


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

ahem.......  YOU SUCK! 


Oh yeah, I'll give you $10 for the box! :lol:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Read my post on cigar talk.:biggrin:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, nice score. Most places I've seen have a limit on how many you can buy at once. Of course, I've only seen them in stores a couple times.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Good deal Bro


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool pick-up.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Yummy....Great bunch of sticks ....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Holy Shyte,,,why can't I drive into Tinder Box and get that kind of deal? Great smoke and good price. Smoke one now and age the rest.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesome score bro! Looking great.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Its a thing of beauty


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice haul Bill. Very nice.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

very nice brotha, tell you what, you can send me them and Ill let you know how they smoke :biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow so jelous


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Sweet haul!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble::dribble:
Wow Bill!! Those look great!! And what an incredible good price you paid for it!! I pay here at least double!! :mumbles:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Call Tinder Box here and see if they'll ship. I think they would. PM me for the number tomorrow.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome pickup


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome deal! You made the right call!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet pick up!


----------

